# salt lake city?



## 1544c (Sep 24, 2011)

are there any community type punk houses in salt lake city?
i'm thinking about settling there for a few weeks to get my CDL and i need a place to stay


----------



## Gudj (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes. There are.


----------

